# how big is your spare ?



## DRodgers (Apr 20, 2007)

Is it me or are they making trunks smaller these days.


----------



## neea (Apr 20, 2007)

This is fantastic!
This is why we drive around with our cameras... perfect random shots


Great job


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 21, 2007)

This leads me to the eternal question...  Does size really matter?


----------



## DRodgers (Apr 21, 2007)

blackdoglab said:


> This leads me to the eternal question...  Does size really matter?


lolol guess not but it does matter how big your lug nuts are..


----------



## neea (Apr 21, 2007)

DRodgers said:


> lolol guess not but it does matter how big your lug nuts are..


 

    
LMAO

Too funny!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## jack lumber (Apr 21, 2007)

HA HA HA I would send that one into the local paper  
 I may be BIASED but I never TIRE of these kinda shots,, work with me people 
 And people call us Albertans rednecks!


----------

